# Need a new scope



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Any recomendations on a mid grade varmit rifle scope. For a Rem 700 varmit 22-250.

Watch out! Hell might freeze over! The wife bought me a gun for christmas.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Congratulations! You're wife did well. That is a fine make and caliber.

If you're using it for predator hunting, I would pick a 3 X 9 power. For varmits maybe a 4 X 12.

Take a look at the Bushnell 3200 or the Leupold VX II. Compare them by looking through them outside and then choose the one you like.

sawsman


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I love my Nikons. I prefer them over my Lupe. I have bought most off them from a place called the knifestore on ebay. They have great prices and sent right to your door tax free.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

My last few have been the Burris Fullfield II with the ballistic plex reticle. I am happy with them.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

Iron Bear 

I have a Pine Ridge from Cabalas, and I love it. It’s more of a tactical scope with turrets so you can adjust it on the fly. Say you have a 55 grain .223 slap one of the turrets that comes (it comes with lots of turrets for different calibers and grain weights) with it on, and zero at one hundred and its surprisingly accurate. It’s a 6-18 power. It takes the shock well to. The only problem I have had, is I turned the turret once around and was shooting way low couldn’t figure out why! ( cuz I was a dork) So if you are familiar with tactical type scopes that one isn’t a bad one, especially for the price. If your not real savvy with turrets it may take a box of ammo to get use to it though. Congrats on the 22-250. smoke-en fast.  


Corner


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

I would say the most bestest, expensive one they make! But for me I am fine with a usin scope. Leopolds have done me well, and over the last few years I put a Simmons 3.5 X 10 on my Elk gun. Needed a scope and did not have money to spend at the time. Well since I did I have not changed it and even bought a Burris that sits in the gun cabnit.... I am kinda sold on them now. This year I had my gun fall over from the tree it was leaming on. NO crap would you know I hit right perfect on teh tub and bent it, or put a dent in it. The dang thing did not move! No Lie! I was heading off the mountain to change guns and decieded to put it on paper before. Same place as it always had been!
ONE thing I like about it for big game is it has THICK crosshairs. Helps in low light and such... But on my 250 I have a fine hair in the leopold that I think from the bench makes it that much better to shoot a group... But the SImmons did me OK and it was around 100 bones.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the thoughts guys?

Any thoughts on 40mm vs 50mm obj? Personally I seem to seat better with a 40 I've shot my dads .338 many time its a Winchester with a Leopould 50 mm obj and its not super comfortable. I dont know if its the diffrence in the gun or what. Does anybody have this same set up and can you tell me if the 50 raises the scope much higher. In a nutshell will I need tall bases? Rem mod 700 varmit. 26 in heavy barrel and laminated stock. 22-250. Is the 50 worth the money and discomfort? 
Thank you!


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Comfort is king. The 50mm will give you a little more light gathering ability in low light than the 40mm, but unless you are determined to shoot FROM and TO, the first and last legal minute of time, you will probably never notice the difference.
On the other hand, you may very well notice the difference between a $100 scope and a $500 scope.
Go someplace where they will let you take a few scopes outside, look into dark areas like under cars, between buildings, or whatever, look at the clarity around the edges of the circle, and buy the best one you can afford that meets whatever you consider good.

I am a diehard Leupold fan, but I have used some others on occasion and there are some suprisingly good scopes out there for low dollars. Barska, BSA, and a few other off brands do quite well. Look on http://www.sportsmanguide.com for some of the best deals on those. BUT, make sure you look through a variety of scopes BEFORE you buy anything. You just might get one that looks good to you and is half as much as the next best or even an equally good _NAME_ brand.
Maybe significantly LESS than half as much.


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

+1 on the BSA and the Burris FullField. BSA is not the best but what you get for the money is impressive. I have had no problems with mine. The Fullfield is a much better scope but costs about twice as much. Still about half what a Leupold or Nikon will cost.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a Leupold VX-III 6-20 x 40mm with the varmint reticle. Great scope, but if I had to do it over again, I would get a 3 x 9. the 6 - 20 power is a bit much


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Also a big fan of the Burris Fullfield 2. Got the 4.5 - 14 and love it. As far as cheaper scopes go, Barska is probably the least disappointing one of the bunch for me.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Check out http://www.natchezss.com for some great prices.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank you all for the input. 
I just bought a Leo VXIII 4-12 40mm Leo bases. Sportmans had them reduced to $429. Cheeper than the VXII. With that kind of money I didnt want to chance not being comfortable with the higher mount of a 50mm. Im stoked. Here doggy doggy!


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

That is a great scope, I have the VXIII in 3.5-10x40AO. 
Great little scopes there. I would have recommeded it in the first place but I was thinking with MY wallet instead of YOURS. :wink: 

I could not afford one of the cheaper scopes I mentioned earlier at the moment, never mind a Leupold. Good on ya. :mrgreen:


----------



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

I suggest the coyote special. I bought mine on ebay.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow.... you know this post is old when you se Artoxx..... miss that guys sometimes


----------

